# PSP2 Price Leaked?



## TheDestroyer (Feb 9, 2011)

_


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		


			While Sony has been busy churning out details about its latest PSP model, the PSP2 (otherwise known as the NGP), they still have been pretty quiet regarding the pricing for it. However, a screenshot from GameStop was sent out to the Internet earlier, sparking a frenzy of speculations about the alleged price tag for the PSP2.

The said screenshot looks like it was taken from a desktop monitor - probably the store's database - showing the "Upcoming Releases for Video Game System". Also included in the list were the Nintendo 3DS Aqua Blue and Cosmo Black models. But we know their prices already, and really, that's not the point of interest of this article.

Yes, on that third line below, it says that the Sony PSP NGP is slated to come out on 01/01/12. Now, this may very well be just a placeholder date, as we're all hearing rumors about it coming out earlier than expected. Like, maybe sometime later this year. But what catches the eye is that column on the far right.

It says "Price". And for the item of Sony PSP NGP, it says US$ 299.99. Of course, this has yet to be confirmed or denied by Sony, and GameStop has yet to release a statement pertaining to this leak from one of their stores. 

If you would remember, Michael Pachter previously said that if Sony wants the PSP2 to succeed (but of course they do!) they should make the price the same - or if they can afford, even lower - than that of the iPhone and the iPod Touch.

As it is, a 32GB 4th Gen iPod Touch is being sold in the market for US$ 275, more or less. The 64GB Gen 4 model, however, is at US$ 365. It's also interesting how now people have come to expect competition for Sony beyond the shadows of Nintendo. They know the market is getting more restless everyday, what with the plethora of choices they are being given.

So, if this price tag is true, then hopefully Sony knows the repercussions of that price tag. We've all seen how badly that US$ 250 launch price ended up for the PSP Go. Of course, we're fully expecting them to say that the PSP2 will be worth every penny, and that it can even be as good as the PS3. 

Still, the PSP2 is no console, nor would we wish for it to have the price tag of one.
		
Click to expand...

_
[Source]

Feel free to check the said 'screenshot' on the source. I think the price is decent enough. Price is what I expected it to be.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Feb 9, 2011)

Would definitely get at that price. That being said I just have doubts it will be $299.99, looks like it'd cost quite a bit more.


----------



## justin05 (Feb 9, 2011)

299? Fair deal. More keen into getting it.


----------



## emigre (Feb 9, 2011)

Meh, I'll wait until prices are confirmed for the UK and Eurozone. Game companies usually charge us more.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Feb 9, 2011)

Fake, it won't be less than $340.


----------



## EJames2100 (Feb 9, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Fake, it won't be less than $340.



Source ?


----------



## Narayan (Feb 9, 2011)

i don't think it'll come that cheap? but if they price it high then they won't get much profit.


----------



## DeadLocked (Feb 9, 2011)

This is news from gamestop? They know what we know, if that. Wouldn't get excited, people.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Feb 9, 2011)

I'd get this for $299. Seems more than fair actually.


----------



## Nottulys (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm expecting to pay around $300-400.  As it looks like it shall be worth every penny.


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 9, 2011)

$300 is a fair price. I've been leaning more towards the 3DS over the last two days but hmmm.


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 9, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Michael Pachter previously said that if Sony wants the PSP2 to succeed (but of course they do!) they should make the price the same - or if they can afford, even lower - than that of the iPhone and the iPod Touch.



Does anyone actually buy an iPhone for the full price up front though?  I know phone plans are different around the world but here you can get any handset 'free' as long as you sign up to the right contract.



			
				CA519705950 said:
			
		

> $300 is a fair price. I've been leaning more towards the 3DS over the last two days but hmmm.



*If* it was $300 in the US I'd imagine that would translate into £250 over here.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 9, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your not actually getting it free though your just practically renting it until your contract is up lets say you pay $20/month locked into a 24 month contract what's that add up to?!


----------



## Veho (Feb 9, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Does anyone actually buy an iPhone for the full price up front though?  I know phone plans are different around the world but here you can get any handset 'free' as long as you sign up to the right contract.


I'm betting that will be the case with the 3G version too. Phone providers will offer the console cheaper (or even free) with contracts.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 9, 2011)

thts lower than the massive prices tht were quoted. Considering that the psp was sold here for almost 200$, i guess this will reach around 400$ here... 300$ for the console but what about the games?


----------



## Satangel (Feb 9, 2011)

Another reason to actually buy a Sony platform, first time I would do that.
If true of course.


----------



## SPH73 (Feb 9, 2011)

Probably legit.

So $325 w/ tax

+$40-$50 for a game

= $365 to $375+ cost of entry

+ possible accessories (probably a case for most people) = more $$$

Hope it comes with a few apps or pre loaded games


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 9, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, but you're paying it off bit by bit and you're getting the deal of phone and contract.  If you pay the whole lot up front, you then have a phone with no call time or data allowance and you've got to go buy a contract seperately.


----------



## ZeroTm (Feb 9, 2011)

Could we please stop the price rumor threads? We had dozens of them for the 3dS and most were wrong


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 9, 2011)

Funny how people gladly pay 300 for this and complain about the 3DS being expensive

Contradict much?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Feb 9, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Funny how people gladly pay 300 for this and complain about the 3DS being expensive
> 
> Contradict much?


Not really, considering all of the hardware being put into it.


----------



## Veho (Feb 9, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Funny how people gladly pay 300 for this and complain about the 3DS being expensive
> 
> Contradict much?


Are those the same people?


----------



## Ikki (Feb 9, 2011)

This is as trustworthy as the photoshopped magazine with the 3DS "March 11" launch date.


----------



## purechaos996 (Feb 9, 2011)

If it was indeed that price you could almost count on my buying one, still deciding between this or the 3DS but if this is only $50 more then i'll probably get it.


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 9, 2011)

$299

Must buy

It may cost a bit over $300 for the JP version if importing is necessary, not too shabby.


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 9, 2011)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh regular Playstation comment "THE HARDWAREZ BROOOO"

Who gives a shit about the hardware? I care about how the console plays and the games on it

@ Veho

Some of them are the same yes :/


----------



## donelwero (Feb 9, 2011)

I do not think that's the final price. Those stores have prices AND dates such as those just as a "price/date holders". When it gets an official announce those will change. 

And no matter what, the NGP looks promising, if its really that cheap... I still wont buy one. IMO what sony has been doing lately is just unacceptable. I wont be supporting them anymore, and yeah I know they don't care about me.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Feb 9, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









 So you're saying you wouldn't want something like this? Something that could easily cost $400?

I think its obvious you're misinterpreting what I'm saying. Since better hardware = more expensive, paying $300 for this is a snag.


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 9, 2011)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is exactly what Im saying
I dont want it just because it could be more expensive
I want it because its a good handheld aka it has good gameplay and good games

Same goes for the 3DS in my case but Im just surprised that even though Sony is being a douche you guys swallow all they give just because htey have better hardware
Give me a NES/SNES over the PSP/PS3 any day of the week


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 9, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, your problem.

You don't even know what the games for it will be and are already crying in anticipation.

Aka "Wah, stop liking what I don't like =(".


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 9, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only comment I made was that I think you are a bunch of hypcrites for bitching at the 3DS for a high price but when its the PSP2 its A-OK because it has good graphics, its dumb and immature.
Im not commenting on the systems themselves since I dont know either of them, nobody does thats in this thread

So yea, suck it


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 9, 2011)

Feels too good to be true. It took the PS3 years to have its price reduced to the $300 that the NGP is rumored to be priced at launch, with the NGP having nearly the kind of power the PS3 has (as seen by PS3 port demos), but with extras (like the OLED, touchscreen/pad, etc.) and in a smaller form factor.


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 9, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not only graphics, all the components of the NGP are pratically better than 3DS, of course we would expect the price to be higher than 3DS. If Sony release it at this price, it'll be amazing for a lot of people (me included).


----------



## Satangel (Feb 9, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> It's not only graphics, all the components of the NGP are pratically better than 3DS, of course we would expect the price to be higher than 3DS. If Sony release it at this price, it'll be amazing for a lot of people (me included).



QFT, I really expected a higher price tag for this, Sony priced the PSP and the PS3 way too high when they launched and it seems they have actually learned from their mistakes.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh sure NOW people say it's fairly priced.
But for 249 for the 3DS is expensive?


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 9, 2011)

TheTwoR's said:
			
		

> Oh sure NOW people say it's fairly priced.
> But for 249 for the 3DS is expensive?


Oh god... give me strenght...

Read the comments above yours.


----------



## Stevetry (Feb 9, 2011)

3DS cheaper nice


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Feb 9, 2011)

The PSP2 is ultra gimmicky with the back touchpad and such.

Who says because the PSP2 has a higher powered processor and graphics chip it makes it more expensive to produce?

The 3DS has a 3D camera, 2 screens and one of them produces real 3D without the need for glasses.....so who's saying it's more expensive to produce or that the PSP2 even has more hardware than the 3DS?

I refuse to give my money to Sony for the fact that they want to sue the hell out of anyone who wants to do things other than play retail games on their system.


----------



## dinofan01 (Feb 9, 2011)

For 300? I think I would bite eventually. I cant remember the last time I was this tempted to get a sony console... but with that said Im not too sure if the price is real. That seems like too much money to lose on each system. I was expecting 350 from the hardware they're packing in there. but with that said if that is the real price it makes the 3ds seem even more expensive. Thats probably unfounded but the graphic difference seems larger then a $50 difference. And if you say "hello the 3d screen!" yeah i know but its hard to really place the value of it having never used it. im still getting a 3ds day one but i might look into a ngp.


----------



## monkat (Feb 9, 2011)

Meh. I'll probably wait for a price drop, depending on the game library.


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 9, 2011)

RchUncleSkeleton said:
			
		

> The PSP2 is ultra gimmicky with the back touchpad and such.


You said the same about the DS on the the lauch, right? =)


----------



## Sterling (Feb 9, 2011)

No way is it going to cost $299. Its going to be at least 350 - 450. Why? Because if the 3DS with inferior specs and features is $250, then how on earth could they possibly sell the NGP at profit for just $50 more. Nintendo always sells their systems for profit, and Sony says they'll be selling at a profit this time. I just don't see them being able to sell a system that is essentially a miniaturized PS3 for a profit at that price. I refuse to believe that Nintendo created an inferior system if they could have created something like the NGP and still sold it at a reasonable price. Nintendo isn't stupid, and I doubt that they could have created more powerful hardware and still sold it reasonably. They learned from the PSP, and if they didn't release the best hardware they could at the affordable price point, then how can Sony sell their amazing hardware at just $50 more?!




			
				Maedhros said:
			
		

> RchUncleSkeleton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, because I thought gaming with a touch screen was one of the greatest innovations on a handheld. I bought it at launch, and it was one of the best investment I had ever made.


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 9, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> No way is it going to cost $299. Its going to be at least 350 - 450. Why? Because if the 3DS with inferior specs and features is $250, then how on earth could they possibly sell the NGP at profit for just $50 more. Nintendo always sells their systems for profit, and Sony says they'll be selling at a profit this time. I just don't see them being able to sell a system that is essentially a miniaturized PS3 for a profit at that price. I refuse to believe that Nintendo created an inferior system if they could have created something like the NGP and still sold it at a reasonable price. Nintendo isn't stupid, and I doubt that they could have created more powerful hardware and still sold it reasonably. They learned from the PSP, and if they didn't release the best hardware they could at the affordable price point, then how can Sony sell their amazing hardware at just $50 more?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I didn't direct the question for you, but I had tought exactly the opposite and was prooved wrong, it worked (altougth only some games have great use of it).

The lesson is: never undertimate what a game company can do with a new input type (yeah, because the touchpad is a first on a portable console).

About the cost, nobody knows (besides Sony) how much it cost to manufacture this, yet, people try to... you can't affirm it'll or that it wont be. Even if you had a list with the price of all the components on NGP, you couldn't still bet what the price would be.

A lot of people are willing to pay for $300 on day one.


----------



## awssk8er (Feb 9, 2011)

Sounds possible. 

I'm still expecting higher. At that price I don't see myself getting one.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 9, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> No way is it going to cost $299. Its going to be at least 350 - 450. Why? Because if the 3DS with inferior specs and features is $250, then how on earth could they possibly sell the NGP at profit for just $50 more. Nintendo always sells their systems for profit, and Sony says they'll be selling at a profit this time. I just don't see them being able to sell a system that is essentially a miniaturized PS3 for a profit at that price. I refuse to believe that Nintendo created an inferior system if they could have created something like the NGP and still sold it at a reasonable price. Nintendo isn't stupid, and I doubt that they could have created more powerful hardware and still sold it reasonably. They learned from the PSP, and if they didn't release the best hardware they could at the affordable price point, then how can Sony sell their amazing hardware at just $50 more?!




*You're not an industry analyst. Stop making comments like one*

So what if Nintendo sells their shit for a profit? Selling it for a loss and banking on software sales worked with the PS3 Slim, it's a reasonable technique to get a good price point on an expensive product and still get cash in the end.

"They learned from the PSP"? It's not like the PSP still sold 50 million units. That's a lot for any system.

If you think about it, odds are you'll get the NGP and buy probably two games. That'll probably cover the presumed loss on the system and once those games outweigh their product costs, it'll just be profit. Plus if they really push this digital distribution thing then they won't have to worry as much about physical media production costs.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 9, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> *You're not an industry analyst. Stop making comments like one*
> 
> So what if Nintendo sells their shit for a profit? Selling it for a loss and banking on software sales worked with the PS3 Slim, it's a reasonable technique to get a good price point on an expensive product and still get cash in the end.
> 
> ...


I can make comments just like that last one when its justifiable. I should be saying, you aren't a fanboy, but you're making it extremely hard to keep that respect of you. You have not made a single bad NGP comment. You have nothing but praise. I see you bashing the 3DS every chance you get. Every. Single. Chance. I however can see the good and the bad with the 3DS, and I can barely tell anything about the NGP because when compared to the imminent 3DS release, we know NOTHING about the NGP. Also, industry analysts just speculate. Its not hard to do if you have half a brain, common sense, and a general idea of the area you're speculating. The thing is though, I will be holding the true judgment when I have both in my hands and experience both of them.

Odds are I will buy the NGP, but I won't be giving the profit to Sony, and I will only be getting it when Homebrew is enabled, or the inevitable huge price tag drops respectably. Also, as a poor college student, I can barely afford an internet connection that's just passable, so DLC and stuff is almost a big no from me. I'm lucky I can even afford internet.


----------



## ByteMunch (Feb 9, 2011)

If sony were not assholes, I would probably buy this.


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 9, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> It's not only graphics, all the components of the NGP are pratically better than 3DS, of course we would expect the price to be higher than 3DS. If Sony release it at this price, it'll be amazing for a lot of people (me included).


Yes because the components make the console obviously. The more expensive the parts the better it must be!
And its not news that Sony undercuts the sales price under the production price look at the PS3 so this whole deal isnt that amazing like everyone says it is. Its a sales plot in the end to try and trump Nintendo and by the looks of all you guys they are succeeding


----------



## m3rox (Feb 9, 2011)

source = qj...

I don't believe it at all.


----------



## Law (Feb 9, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> *You're not an industry analyst. Stop making comments like one*



Every Starbucks patron, an industry analyst.


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 9, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, but that has nothing to do with what you were talking about before. I NEVER said that better components equals a better console. I was talking only about price. You're just nitpicking now.

EDIT:
@m3rox
It's funny, because people actually believes that Sony has put a rootkit on FW 3.56. And the source is similar. (PS3Hacks, great source).


----------



## Terminator02 (Feb 9, 2011)

I always come after all of the trolling fun is over

anyway, $300 would be an amazing price, certainly worth it for me


----------



## machomuu (Feb 9, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gaming history would be a lot different if that were the case.  *cough* Atari Jaguar *cough*


----------



## Searinox (Feb 9, 2011)

I wonder if they hit that point wikipedia mentions about OLEDs, that they can be cheaply manufactured. Might explain the surprisingly low price.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Feb 10, 2011)

300 seems like a price range they'd sell it for. But 300 bucks can get me something more useful. 

I need to be more cautious of money this time around. Owning a system costs money. I got my ps3 for 250 and ended up shelling out a total of about 750 system and all.


----------



## SPH73 (Feb 10, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Funny how people gladly pay 300 for this and complain about the 3DS being expensive
> 
> Contradict much?



Sony fanboys have always been hypocrites. (All fanboys are hypocrites but Sony fanboys are the worst.)

Just look at the Sony Move debacle. First they see the Wii and they're like "GIMMICK, SHOVE IT UP YOUR ASS YO" then the Move is announced, and its identical to the Wii-mote, and suddenly its "OMG WII KILLER." It kind of makes you glad the thing bombed so massively. 

Then Sony fans are like "TOUCH SCREEN GIMMICK F'ING LAME" and now they're like 'OMG TOUCH SCREEN COMPLETELY AWESOME INNOVASHUNS!!"

And the circle of life continues.

I really wonder what its going to be like as the Apple gaming community grows and slowly replaces the Sony fanbase. Will they be better than Sony fanboys or worse? Will they form nazi-like clicks like the SDF? Will they praise trolls like Chad Warden as their hereos? Only time will tell...

Oh yeah, back on topic, basically you're spending at least $375 to buy a PSP2 and one game. Tax included. And that doesn't include cost of accessories. (Like a case which is vital.) So yeah. this thing aint cheap.

Life goes on...


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 10, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like you said, there are retards on every fanbase. I could quote some ridiculous things said everywhere here, but who cares? I'll not feed this trolling.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 10, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually it's just a "plot" to make a profit. Jesus Christ, are really trying to turn a company trying to make money as an anti-Nintendo conspiracy?


----------



## CarbonX13 (Feb 10, 2011)

If it was $299, I might just skip out on the 3DS to get it. o.O


----------



## DeadLocked (Feb 10, 2011)

I think 300 IS believable considering GO was priced at 250, And $250 for a 3DS is not bad by any means (£155), £230 was and that's the reason _I_ was bitching, 3DS being priced around $100 more just because its in Europe with high taxes, shops wanting to make a tidy 30% etc.
Still, can't buy until 2012/13 for lack of funds and job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And it's not the hardware that I would go for and pay more money over 3DS for, it's the games.
The quality of PSP games over DS games (Length, gameplay, visuals, everything) was astounding. I just think that a game on an NGP will last me more than twice as long as a game on a 3DS might. You can't deny that 3DS is going to get pummeled with shovelware...


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 10, 2011)

$299 is a bet for me, but I need to get a job this summer to get both the NGP and 3DS!


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 10, 2011)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> I think 300 IS believable considering GO was priced at 250, And $250 for a 3DS is not bad by any means (£155), £230 was and that's the reason _I_ was bitching, 3DS being priced around $100 more just because its in Europe with high taxes, shops wanting to make a tidy 30% etc.
> Still, can't buy until 2012/13 for lack of funds and job
> 
> 
> ...


To be fair, we don't know the focus Nintendo wants to have with 3DS yet. The games announced so far seems to be focused on hardcore gamers.

You can't say NGP will have more lenghty games than the 3DS... some of the games announced for 3DS are very lenghty (even if remakes).


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 10, 2011)

It's from a Gamestop picture.  I'd almost guarantee it's not true.  They don't know what we don't know.  Besides, there's nothing else in the list for it, just "Sony NGP PSP2".  They've not even confirmed what the name actually is.  "NGP" is just a codename, like the various DS's have.  I call fake.


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 10, 2011)

The picture is true.

This is just a placeholder price.

We'll know the true price later this year.


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 10, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldnt call it a plot, but its a strategy, same one as with the PS3
Im not saying "Booo Sony, Go Nintendo!!" since I think both of them are too damn expensive (not saying they are overpriced although Im sure the 3DS is severly overpriced but Im saying they cost too much money for me personally)

Im not a fan of Sony and yes I do prefer the Nintendo consoles mainly from a price perspective but thats it, in general its safe to say I dont like consoles in general since Im a PC gamer


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 10, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And I'd think PC gamers wouldn't care much about price when they're willing to shell out $1000+ on a gaming computer.


----------



## Devante (Feb 10, 2011)

You guys are nuts! And conditioned consumers!!

$300 is insane!


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 10, 2011)

Devante said:
			
		

> You guys are nuts! And conditioned consumers!!
> 
> $300 is insane!


I'll pay for it on day one.


----------



## duffmmann (Feb 10, 2011)

Considering the 3DS is only under 300 dollars in America, I find it hard to believe that the PSP2 would be at a price of 300 dollars, especially with all the power thats supposedly packed in there.  However, it was confirmed that there are two models, one with 3g and one without, I can see the one without 3g costing 300 dollars, with 3g, however I expect will be at least 350 dollars.


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 10, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suppose it can be called a marketing plot, but I wasnt talking about conspiracy theories if thats what you thought.

Also shelling out $1000 on a PC is unnecessary for a gamer but yea I spend about 800-900 for my current PC and will upgrade it soon again for 50
The thing is a PC can be upgraded for 200-400 every 5 years and you have more use of it then a console in the end. My PC is for gaming but also for work and photoshopping and for IRC and for internet and its also my home entertainment set, a PC is in general a multifunctional machine to do more then just play games and play DVD's


----------



## Net_Bastard (Feb 10, 2011)

Only about $50 more than the 3DS. Sounds like a fair deal. But I'm going to wait a year or so after it's release date to see what games come out for it. And to see if this is true or not.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 10, 2011)

Devante said:
			
		

> You guys are nuts! And conditioned consumers!!
> 
> $300 is insane!



Shit's getting more expensive, deal with it.

People think it's "reasonable" to shell out $250+ on iPods nowadays that have like 1/5th the storage space that iPods from years ago used to have. I mean the largest sized iPod (64GB) isn still 16GB short of the medium sized iPod from way back when (the max being 120GB).


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 10, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Devante said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But, I remember you saying a portable shouldn't cost more then a console.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3DS is severely overpriced?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 10, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mind digging up that quote so I can admit my hypocrisy or admit your fault?

And the 3DS is still worth more than the Xbox 360 or Wii.


----------



## MeritsAlone (Feb 10, 2011)

Really? Just 300$? That is... well, that is cheaper than i expected! I expected it to be around the console price right now. Which is 460$~~ over here. Oh well, lets not complain or they will raise the price. Just like the crowds attention made the 3DS`s price


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 10, 2011)

MeritsAlone said:
			
		

> Really? Just 300$? That is... well, that is cheaper than i expected! I expected it to be around the console price right now. Which is 460$~~ over here. Oh well, lets not complain or they will raise the price. Just like the crowds attention made the 3DS`s price



Sorry to ruin your hopes, but it's $300 in America. Generally Europe gets screwed pretty badly with game pricing and odds are it'll be proportionally larger over there.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 10, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> You mind digging up that quote so I can admit my hypocrisy or admit your fault?
> 
> And the 3DS is still worth more than the Xbox 360 or Wii.


No, it not that serious... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As in price? 

The newest form/newest tech of the 360 is $299.99...


So? 3DS got some pretty good tech on it too.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 10, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can get some Slim models for $200. It's $300 for the top-of-the-line ones.

I'm not saying the 3DS has bad tech, I'm just finding it foolish that people criticize the NGP's unknown price even though it does have better tech than the 3DS.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 10, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see, yea I can agree with you there...


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Feb 10, 2011)

I love how a lot of people get excited over an obvious placeholder graphic that has no bearing on what the price will actually be when it comes out. Let's not forget Gamestop previously said the 3DS was coming out in November and that the NGP was $1000. I frankly would be really surprised at $300, and would see $350 minimum, with $400 more realistic. Of course, I'm not an "industry analyst" as some in this thread would say...


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Feb 11, 2011)

mysticwaterfall said:
			
		

> I love how a lot of people get excited over an obvious placeholder graphic that has no bearing on what the price will actually be when it comes out. Let's not forget Gamestop previously said the 3DS was coming out in November and that the NGP was $1000. I frankly would be really surprised at $300, and would see $350 minimum, with $400 more realistic. Of course, I'm not an "industry analyst" as some in this thread would say...


They generally put $999 for items they have no clue what the price may be. They put $999 for the 3DS a while back. And it was suppose to come out in 2010, but they thought they wouldn't be able to keep up with the demand and there would be shortage much like the Wii.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow, this vs 3DS on price is pretty simlar


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 12, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Devante said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The people who think those prices for iPods are reasonable are jsut as insane as the prices. Its absolutly ridicilous and we all know it
This will end up costing €350 or maybe more, I can buy a flippin car for that! (not a very good car but a car nonetheless)


----------

